# Engagement Ring?



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

Hi All

Looking for a bit of help in where to go when looking for an engagement ring? Better to go to the malls or the markets? Or any other places? Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Gold & Diamond Park I reckon.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

as Gavetk sayed the gold and miamond you will find many designs, also there is some companies has many nice collection for rings like Damas and farfasha. alowyes they follow the latest design.and they have a new and modern ideas.
Regards


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Gold & Diamond Park I reckon.


Yes, and at the risk of sounding like a rep for them - go to Cara, they will actually advise you of the differences and customise anything you want, everywhere else there is mostly what you see on the display.

I just sent them a picture of a ring I wanted as my wedding ring and they said they will create a wax model of it to try out before committing to a purchase.


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

Ok, will look into them. Cheers!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

tattyscone said:


> Ok, will look into them. Cheers!


if i may, i would not recommend cara unless you have a picture of a ring you like and want, in which case they may try and copy it.

still, what they have for ready sale is average as look and quality.

why don't you go to the big jewelry shops in the dubai mall and the mall of the emirates and choose a ring that really says "you're the one i love and want for the rest of my life"? i'd also say you could take your future half and let her choose, you know, women have these incredible elephant brains that remember everything, and she'll surely remember how you offered/bought the ring. saves a lot of trouble later in the marriage...

enough to make you nervous ?  

as for the price, you really shouldn't think it's an issue when you buy an engagement or a wedding ring.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with cami, I would actually only recommend Cara for the wedding rings, the engagement ring is a different animal and probably best checking out various stores. I'd recommend taking a female friend or relative, I don't think taking the future half to pick out her engagement ring is the best idea if she's not expecting a proposal


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

I've got a rough idea of the style of ring (a few hints have been dropped, as women do haha) so will be looking to choose one myself and make it a surprise. Just dont want to get ripped off in one of the big malls?! She's coming out to visit in July so not got long left to find one!


----------



## ayekami (May 24, 2011)

If you are thinking to buy at a good price then head to deira gold market


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Just another tip, don't let the price that's on the ring put you off, the other day we got some diamond earrings down from 4,500 listed to around 1,500, haggle hard.


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

Is it ok to haggle in these malls? Emirates etc. I tought it was only the markets you could do this.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

When it comes to jewellery you can always haggle almost anywhere.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gold and Diamond park near mall of the Emirates, go to only one place, Cara Jewellers. It`ll be easy to find as it will be the one with the customers. Always aim for around 70% discount.


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

I wouldnt recommend Cara, they rush the jobs and the workman ship is very poor. A friend got an engagement ring there and the diamond fell out. I also read on other forums that lots of people have had problems with them. Ok they are cheaper than other stores but if you want quality don't go to Cara. If you want my opinion go for a Tiffany ring direct from the tiffany store.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would not often say this but you may realise that this is one of Beanies first ever posts and it is quite obviously complete BS. 
Go to Cara , judge for yourself and make your own mind up. You wil be pleasantly surprised.

Beanie please feel free to contact me as you clearly don`t have any first hand experience of this subject.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I would not often say this but you may realise that this is one of Beanies first ever posts and it is quite obviously complete BS.
> Go to Cara , judge for yourself and make your own mind up. You wil be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Beanie please feel free to contact me as you clearly don`t have any first hand experience of this subject.


i second beaniebops. i have first hand experience with cara, and if you want jewelry other than average, you go somewhere else.

as for the post quoted here, even if you, felixtoo2, are the repository of all universal knowledge (or it looks like it from all you write on this forum), maybe there's another way to disagree instead of telling people their posts are bs.

i don't think there's any treatment to cure arrogance. unfortunately...


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

I thought the idea of a forum was to express your views....obviously you don't understand the concept!


----------

